# Field Arrows...?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lightspeeds are fine.....but when you need new shafts I would go with the ACC. 

It's a better field shaft...and the 28 is a great size for field if you can shoot it. If I could shoot a 28 I would shoot them :chortle:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

That's probably what I will do. I have changed bows and draw length this year so I can actually cut an inch of of the Lightspeeds and shoot them at 27" and stay at 56lbs. That will keep me in the 500 spine and gain a little more speed in the process.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Lightspeeds are fine.....but when you need new shafts I would go with the ACC.
> 
> It's a better field shaft...and the 28 is a great size for field if you can shoot it. If I could shoot a 28 I would shoot them :chortle:


I just switched to Lightspeed 3D for Field and 3D, and after 1 field round I have 2 arrows with bubbles or damage that would dictate not using them. Are the ACC shafts more durable? I am getting 264FPS with the LSpd 3D 29" 400's, and I like that speed for field. Would the ACC be slower or is the slightly smaller diameter going to keep it close to the FPS. 
I shoot 66lbs Parker Shooting Star 
29.25" DL
345gr set up arrow @ 264fps

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> I just switched to Lightspeed 3D for Field and 3D, and after 1 field round I have 2 arrows with bubbles or damage that would dictate not using them. Are the ACC shafts more durable? I am getting 264FPS with the LSpd 3D 29" 400's, and I like that speed for field. Would the ACC be slower or is the slightly smaller diameter going to keep it close to the FPS.
> I shoot 66lbs Parker Shooting Star
> 29.25" DL
> 345gr set up arrow @ 264fps
> ...


The ACC shafts have a higher gpi than the Lightspeeds do. So unfortunately your gonna be shooting a heavier arrow and are gonna lose some speed if you keep the setup the same.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> The ACC shafts have a higher gpi than the Lightspeeds do. So unfortunately your gonna be shooting a heavier arrow and are gonna lose some speed if you keep the setup the same.


I am shooting the ACC 3-28 
27.5"
100 grain parabolic point
Easton G Nock
CB Uni Bushing
Flex Fletch 1.75 vanes (3)
NO wrap

Calculated weight
Archer's Advantage - 347

Actual weight 346


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I just switched to Lightspeed 3D for Field and 3D, and after 1 field round I have 2 arrows with bubbles or damage that would dictate not using them. Are the ACC shafts more durable? I am getting 264FPS with the LSpd 3D 29" 400's, and I like that speed for field. Would the ACC be slower or is the slightly smaller diameter going to keep it close to the FPS.
> I shoot 66lbs Parker Shooting Star
> 29.25" DL
> 345gr set up arrow @ 264fps
> ...


What do you mean bubbles???

Get some uni-bushings to glue in the back end of the shaft and switch to g-nocks instead of the super nock. You won't have any more trouble smashing up those lightspeeds...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I am shooting the ACC 3-28
> 27.5"
> 100 grain parabolic point
> Easton G Nock
> ...


You ain't got CB unibushings in ACC 3-28s Lee, they are 3-28 ACC unibushings (The CB is a size for an all carbon arrow like the Maxima or Litespeed)...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You ain't got CB unibushings in ACC 3-28s Lee, they are 3-28 ACC unibushings (The CB is a size for an all carbon arrow like the Maxima or Litespeed)...


My badd - you're correct, but the point was that my weight was very close to what the OP was looking for.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> My badd - you're correct, but the point was that my weight was very close to what the OP was looking for.


I know prag...I'm just :boink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Well 3 days of 80 degree weather off to order some outdoor arrows!!!

ACE's of course!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Well 3 days of 80 degree weather off to order some outdoor arrows!!!
> 
> ACE's of course!!!


Got Lizard #2 re-strung on Sat. morning and spent all day outside shooting. Seemed so good to be outside in a short sleeve shirt.:thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I am shooting the ACC 3-28
> 27.5"
> 100 grain parabolic point
> Easton G Nock
> ...


My point was that the Lightspeed 400 is 7.4 gpi, the ACC 3-49, (.390 spine) weighs in at 8.8 gpi, and the ACC 3-38 (.440 spine) is 8.6 gpi.

All things being equal, the ACC's will be heavier.

:nyah:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I am shooting the ACC 3-28
> 27.5"
> 100 grain parabolic point
> Easton G Nock
> ...


and on top of what Sarge said.....he can't shoot 3-28s on 66 lbs at his draw either.....heck I can't shoot 28s at 60lbs with the point weight I would really want.:smile:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Well 3 days of 80 degree weather off to order some outdoor arrows!!!
> 
> ACE's of course!!!


You better get more Navs or X10s.....you are gonna beat the dog ish out of those ACEs.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have 6 ACC 3-28's that I probably won't be able to even use now. They are cut to 27" actual shaft(no nock) and I am shooting 28.5" draw. With them being that short I won't be able to get the node in front of the rest. Do you all even consider that when setting up your arrows?
The Lightspeeds will be long enough but I will have to drop the poundage a little. Also if I do go with the ACC's I may have to use the 3-39 to keep the pounds the same and have the length long enough for the node.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DHawk2 said:


> I have 6 ACC 3-28's that I probably won't be able to even use now. They are cut to 27" actual shaft(no nock) and I am shooting 28.5" draw. With them being that short I won't be able to get the node in front of the rest. Do you all even consider that when setting up your arrows?
> The Lightspeeds will be long enough but I will have to drop the poundage a little. Also if I do go with the ACC's I may have to use the 3-39 to keep the pounds the same and have the length long enough for the node.


Node tuning is for aluminum shafts with heavy points......:wink:

unless you are shooting a real short rest the 27" shaft should be able to be shot at your draw. I know VaVince and Nino could shoot my 27" Nanos from their bows and they both have 29"+ draws.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

DHawk2 said:


> I have 6 ACC 3-28's that I probably won't be able to even use now. They are cut to 27" actual shaft(no nock) and I am shooting 28.5" draw. With them being that short I won't be able to get the node in front of the rest. *Do you all even consider that when setting up your arrows?*The Lightspeeds will be long enough but I will have to drop the poundage a little. Also if I do go with the ACC's I may have to use the 3-39 to keep the pounds the same and have the length long enough for the node.


Nope...


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Medallion pros*

I just got the new CX medallion pros and there sweet. I havent shoot them yet but i think there be a great field arrow at the lower cost. There made of 30 ton carbon and the wall is thick so they should take a beating. Just thought i throw them into the mix.:darkbeer:
CHRIS


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I tried drawing the ACC's back last night without points and they fell off the rest. One thing I did notice is that the nocks are shorter than my other G-nocks. Put regular G-nocks in them and points and I may be able to use them. 
I got these ACC's on trade so I can't complain much. If they will work I may sale the Lightspeeds and get more ACC's, if not they will be up for sale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DHawk2 said:


> I tried drawing the ACC's back last night without points and they fell off the rest. One thing I did notice is that the nocks are shorter than my other G-nocks. Put regular G-nocks in them and points and I may be able to use them.
> I got these ACC's on trade so I can't complain much. If they will work I may sale the Lightspeeds and get more ACC's, if not they will be up for sale.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They aren't going to act the same with no point....you don't shoot them with no points so why worry or think about what they do with no points in them :wink:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

That's true but what I was trying to see is if they are going to even reach the rest. I'm not sure what kind of nocks are in them but they are shorter than a G-nock. So what I am saying is that with the longer nock and a point, they may be long enough. I haven't tried it yet because I don't have the points. I need to do something soon because I want to set the bow up next weekend. we have our first dot shoot scheduled for April 10th.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You don't want to be adding point length to your shaft length. :nono:

That's a disaster waiting to happen :fear:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I know what you mean. I will replace the nock and try it again. What I may do is put a halfout in it just to have something in the tip. I got 5 of them with the arrows in the trade. Of course I won't glue it in though. I would like to try the ACC's this year. 
May have a dz Lightspeeds with uni bushings and points for sale. )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well the ACC's are to short. A guy at our club said he would buy them from me so I guess they will be sold. Now I will either shoot the Lightspeeds or maybe even see if I can find anyone interested in them as well, either in the classifieds or local. If so I will get a dozen ACC's, which is what I really want anyway.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Decided to just shoot the Lightspeeds this year anyway. They are in great shape and with my skill level I don't think I could tell much difference between them and the 3-28's. 
May even get the bow set up for the smaller arrows this week and get outside to shoot some. I can shoot 65 yards at the house with no problem so I will get more practice in this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> Decided to just shoot the Lightspeeds this year anyway. They are in great shape and with my skill level I don't think I could tell much difference between them and the 3-28's.
> May even get the bow set up for the smaller arrows this week and get outside to shoot some. I can shoot 65 yards at the house with no problem so I will get more practice in this year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You did well last year with those Lightspeeds. I remember you spanking me a few times. I'm going to be shooting the same bow as last year if you can believe that. My Ultra Elite has a permanent home. I've decided that string time is more important than anything for me so I'm sticking with that bow and it will almost be setup exactly the same as last year. I'll be shooting 39's instead of 28's since I bought the 28's for the Pro Elite I was planning to shoot. I sold those last summer when I decided not to shoot the PE and had I known you were looking I'd hooked you up with them. 

I have the itch for a Vantage but I'm scratching that itch with the UE. I have arrows on the way so as soon as I get them fletched we'll hit the trail. I'm ready to go outside!!!


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

The Lightspeeds are good enough for me this year anyway. I looked at a buddies Navigators last night and they will fit INSIDE my Lightspeeds... seriously! I tried it and they go with no problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

